# Frag system build. (couple pics)



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, been really busy with school and work lately so I've been putting this off for a while. Got some work done on it today. Here are some pics. I'll try to get some more up tonight, might have the stands completely done by tonight.




























I'm shooting for about a total of 300-500 gallons. Depends on if I get a tank I've had my eyes on for a couple months. It's gonna be very nice 

Note: All the braces haven't been put on the stands yet, nor have they been finished.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

That is gonna be awesome!


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

How are you setting up the filter system?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm planning on having it all tied in to a sump that will have a Euro Reef Skimmer on it, probably about 100lbs of liverock, with a refugium as well.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dang man
thats pretty wicked.
your gonna have your own little frag shop. lol
euroreef? go for a bubbleking 
ive heard they rock


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Euro Reef rock too. They aren't cheap either lol.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lolz
both are good then 

if i had room to set up tanks like that, it wudnt be frag tanks


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

what's "frag?"


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's short for "fragment" or something. I know that it means basically reproducing corals, etc by "cuttings", if you want to compare it to horticulture. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Awesome set up, s13! Looks like it's going to be sweet


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

ah. a good friend of mine did that.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Fragging corals is what the young people use to call coral propagation LOL. We get hated on for it too, lol.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

All that's left to do is put some wood around the thing for looks and paint it. I should have some tanks set up on it soon enough!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

What kind of lighting are you using for this? even more importantly, what are you going to do for flow?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lighting, I have a Icecap 660 which will house up to 16' of light, depending on how I want to light the tanks, haven't decided yet, two 250w 20k metal halides, one 175w 20k metal halide, and some cheap 6500k fluorescents for my refugium. Flow, Blue Line pressurized external pump I will be using for possibly all of the filtration and the tanks will all have power heads in them until I find a nice pump to do a closed loop system on the tanks.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

It's been over a month now, any more progress on this reef set up? I would really like to see some pictures.


----------

